# The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

Okay Boys and Girls, here we go: 
*This is The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread*
if the title doesn't speak for itself, this thread it is specifically a place to state opinions and experiences with 1.8T ECU chips/software. 
Please state you *opinion and a reason* why you picked the chip you did. 
If you are unfamiliar with chip/ECU tuning, read this writeup courtesy of Andy Smith ([email protected])
Rules: 
1) State your opinion only, any other comments will be deleted.
2) Give reasons why you have made your choice
3) off-topic posts will be promptly deleted and points removed if we feel necessary 
*This thread will run for two weeks only. It will be closed on Monday November 21st.*
note:_if i have forgotten any chips/ECU software, please add your choice. Please be warned: if i see topics being suggested that are NOT ECU chips, i will remove it and take points, no questions asked. _


_Modified by bhb399mm at 6:02 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## Elvir (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

apr best quality, and best reputation, best product
Elvir


----------



## boosted1800cc (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (Elvir)*

what about no chip option? mbc, and fpr


----------



## blujetta2000 (Aug 12, 2004)

1. I have GIAC x+ and i think it great. Power is insane.
2. GIAC dealer was the closest to me and I heard great things about x+. I am definitely happy with it.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

I've heard nothing but positive feedback regarding the GIAC and REVO software. I'm not sure about the other chips, but I know Neuspeed sucks
Hope that helps


----------



## VDub GTI (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (blujetta2000)*

EIP. Got it done for $199 at Waterfest. Best money I've ever spent. Very aggressive program. Very underrated and overlooked IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mtetkosk (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (blujetta2000)*

After months of reading posts about chips on here, I decided to go with the REVO software for my car. I liked the fact that it could be loaded onto my ecu instead of soldered on (this was the only option for the AWD engines for apr and giac at the time). I also liked the tunability and the option of enabling and disabling the software via sps device. This was all before apr introduced v-tune, so I felt the REVO was ahead of the pack so to speak. Overall I'm very happy with the REVO software and plan to upgrade to the 4bar stage 2 program soon.


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (Elvir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elvir* »_apr best quality, and best reputation, best product
Elvir


I beg to differ. I have GIAC X+ and my buddy has APR 93. My car is considerably faster and pulls alot harder. GIAC also has a great reputation and quality. Even though it does surge here and there, it is worth the money because the power is just incredible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

I choose REVO, because it makes my car go faster. and the name is a lot cooler than the others. and I like to be different. and I was able to buy a SPS 3 controler for 2 bills. and because I can put my car in stock mode. and because I can kill the throttle with the anti-theft on the SPS controler. and I like to be different. and what makes this the offical thread. and I have nothing more to type right now. and I'll be back tomorrow to ramble on again.


----------



## Mad Caddies (Aug 4, 2005)

APR. Just got it done, makes great power. No surging yet, and the ability to switch programs is very cool. Money well spent IMO.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

I chose APR because at the time many people recommended it for my 1.8T. It was supposed to be smoother than GIAC, and at the time wild accusations about REVO stealing APR's programing was going on (taking them out of the loop I guess). Those are the big three.
APR's Vtune is great also!


----------



## rep ny (May 27, 2005)

i got apr but i think im gunna try GIAC X+


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (rep ny)*

Unitronics. Had APR before this.
I can easily upgrade to the big turbo stuff. You don't have to go thru the pain of getting rid of your chipped ecu.
Awesome customer service also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Smoother then my APR as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sid-Rage (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (AE2058)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AE2058* »_the name is a lot cooler than the others. 


...someone needs to make a chip makin company called " super fast cool chippers " this guy would be all over it..


----------



## TurboWraith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

i have the GIAC X+, tried apr 93 and revo trial. in my car the GIAC pulled lots harder and had higher boost levels for longer than the other 2. i realize that nots really great for the life of the turbo, but eh. some may say that you dont get extra programs or anything like that, but i havent ever thought of a reason to switch it off from 93oct.


----------



## Elvir (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (vwspeed711)*

see APR makes many things where as GIAC does not, and IMO apr is better than it cause it is perfected, i had ZERO serging problems with it, and i had zero limp modes. i cant say that for some GIAC people..altho im not bashing on GIAC, couple of my friends have them and they seem happy so far
Elvir

_Quote, originally posted by *vwspeed711* »_I beg to differ. I have GIAC X+ and my buddy has APR 93. My car is considerably faster and pulls alot harder. GIAC also has a great reputation and quality. Even though it does surge here and there, it is worth the money because the power is just incredible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

Given the customization that is available via additional programs like APR's V-tune, Revo's Lemmiwinks and GIAC's Mobile Tuner, it's my opinion that if you have the specific program for your turbo to begin with, it really doesn't matter which chip you get. You can adjust incrementally until your tune is were it should be. 
The only way you could go wrong is if you purchase the wrong program for your turbo and try to use the available freeware software to tune. It won't work because the adjustment capabilities of the freeware software are only incrimental and won't bring your tune to within the proper scope of your turbo.
Bottom line: There is no quick path to a tuned car. Every chip has it's own characteristics. One has a stronger mid range power band, perhaps one's stronger up top, perhaps one has more low end torque. And every chip out there has it's own "bugs". Running rich, running lean, and cylinder knock and voltage inconsistancies. 
...But I would (and I'm going to) go with Unitronics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Travis


_Modified by inivid1.8t at 5:46 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## jayvee203 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

i have the APR 91 oct... my car surges all the time. but when its not surging it feels great. i guess because i have never felt how any other chip feels...








going BT soon...and going with REVO SW.. if i get it soon enuff i post how it goes..


----------



## rocket vr6 (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (jayvee203)*

I have GIAC, but have heard so many bad things about APR. I would say go BT and get custom tuned by Tony Chick.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (rocket vr6)*

top


----------



## trompetilla77 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I chip my car this saturday, with Giac +, intake, forge diverter valve, awesome power, great boost levels, loud as hell with forge


----------



## 74vwsb (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

I just got all APR programs done last Sat. The car is still adjusting(running 93), but my first gear surging is gone. I like the driveability of APR. Pulls hard when it needs to, but still feels smooth. Maybe it doesn't spike as high as others, but I want to get 20k more outta my turbo. 
I plan on going BT, but I don't want the hassles of piecing a kit or messing with software. Free software upgrade with their BT kit and it retains stock like drivability. Pay a little more for less work imo. It'll leave more time for my other projects.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (74vwsb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *74vwsb* »_
I plan on going BT, but I don't want the hassles of piecing a kit or messing with software. Free software upgrade with their BT kit and it retains stock like drivability. Pay a little more for less work imo. It'll leave more time for my other projects.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif APR's kit is the sizzle.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (inivid1.8t)*

umm im gonna go with GIAC


----------



## IronFistMonk (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

why isnt doritos salsa chips there?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (IronFistMonk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IronFistMonk* »_why isnt doritos salsa chips there?









duh cool ranch is better









i cant wait til I actually get to have this debate when i get my 1.8t


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

ive only had positive experiences with APR, the flipswitch technology is awesome, and vtune is fun to play with as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (igotaprestent4u)*

1.8T forum, maybe?


----------



## mrztaylor (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

I had APR on my 2001 GTI before I sold it to buy my S4 got it for the Audi and eventually upgraded to stage 3. I currently have a 2005 GTI and will go with APR again. I have never had any issues with it on either cars. Smooth power for the money probably one of the best mods you can do for your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Revo works well for me, no bad surging and a nice power increase. My main reasons for choosing it was the fact that it didn't have to be soldered in and that the settings can be changed.


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Moofluffen)*

I Have the APR 93 oct. chip and I love it. The only problem that I ran into is that it came with the car. Soooo I have no title or proof of purchace or anything for the program. And when my friend accidently locked me into it (has lock out function) now I have to drive 2 hours to the nearest retailer to get it redone and change the ownership, AND it will cost me another 100 bucks!
But hey I just keep thinking that I damn sure are glad he didn't lock me out of it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AVWD (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

REVO
- 5 hour free trial felt much more powerful and smoother than APRs
- GIAC had no trial, and I read many posts about people having problems with surging
- had it done by a local VW dealer who will hornor my warranty
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

APR, I never have any issues with it. Dealer is located 10 mins from home and customer service is exceptable.


----------



## Andrew 16v (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (AVWD)*

Wow avwd that is surprising that the dealership will honor you warranty! That's a pretty sweet deal!


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

if you are going to include a poll in this you may as well title it "Which 1.8t chip is the most popular" because more users does not any way infer a superior product in any of the many evaluation characteristics that make a chip a chip.
To me this is the same as asking which suspension is the best. 
IT DEPENDS. 
To boil it down to a simple vote is cutting everyone short.
And like suspensions I bet there is a very slim margin of people here who have ever had more than one chip in a car they drove regularly with all other factors being held equal. 
A popularity contest with input from users why they LIKE the chip they bought? sure. But don't call it the what chip to buy thread and don't listen to anyone who says my chip is the best because unless that is followed by quantitative and informed qualitative evidence.


----------



## o$car (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (rs4-380)*

you became more informative after being a mod?


----------



## vengeance18t (May 20, 2004)

This thread is pretty much worthless because everyone already knows how its gonna turn out. GIAC, APR, and Revo will be the top 3 with GIAC most likely in the lead because of its claimed power outputs. I could have guessed that before I even saw the poll. Unless there is data to back up claims, like Dave said, this is pretty much a "which chip do you have thread" and really holds no value. 
Heres my opinion though.
I originally got revo 3bar because of its ability to change timing/boost via the sps devices. At this time, the flashloader wasnt out yet for GIAC and I wanted the function. At first I had slight surging but completely fixed it with a n75h valve. I later upgraded to the 4bar software (stg2) which definitely smoothed out the power band a bit, especially at low rpms, and defintiely increased the top end. I like the software and am defintiely happy with it but if i did it again I might have to try out GIAC. Ive never driven a car with any other software so I cant compare. Unitronic software is also starting to look good...



_Modified by necromanx13x at 1:42 PM 11-8-2005_


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

I have APR 91 w/ V-Tune (which I got for free







) But I have heard good things about GIAC, never experienced it but my friend has REVO in his 2001 GTI and it makes it just fast enough to keep up with the K03-s. So, take that as you will.....APR all the way.


----------



## silveratljetta (Dec 3, 2004)

APR is the best, hands down, will nto blow your car up, you gotta pay to play though


----------



## GiacGti (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (vwspeed711)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwspeed711* »_
I beg to differ. I have GIAC X+ and my buddy has APR 93. My car is considerably faster and pulls alot harder. GIAC also has a great reputation and quality. Even though it does surge here and there, it is worth the money because the power is just incredible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have pulled on APR 93 equipped cars with full TB exhaust, with just my x+ as my only mod


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

Chip: APR
Reason why: wide and complete power options.
01 AWW jetta (150hp)
*8/2001*
All stock 500 miles on the clock
*16.1 @ 86mph* full weight (3,220 lb) & stock tires.
APR 93 chip & drop in filter only.
*14.7 @ 94mph* full weight (3,220 lb) & stock tires.
APR 93 chip, drop in k&n filter, lsd, koni colis, & stg2 clutch. 
*14.5 @ 95mph* full weight (3,220 lb) & stock tires.
APR stg 3 / 93 octane drop in k&n filter, lsd, koni colis,& stg2 clutch 
*13.4 @ 104.74mph* full weight (3,220 lb) & stock tires.
APR stg 3 / 104 octane drop in k&n filter, lsd, koni colis, dump tube, 2.5" C/B & stg2 clutch.
*12.911 @ 110.33mph* weight (3,050 lb) & 205/50/15 dr's.
APR stg 3 / 104 octane drop in k&n filter, lsd, koni colis, dump tube, axles, MBC, APR FMIC, & spec stg3 clutch.
*12.58 @ 109.96mph* weight (3,050 lb) & 24.5x8.5x15 slicks.
APR stg 3+ / 93 octane drop in k&n filter, lsd, koni colis, dump tube, axles, MBC, APR FMIC, & spec stg3 clutch.
*12.37 @ 112.5mph* weight (3,050 lb) & 24.5x8.5x15 slicks.
APR stg 3+ / 100 octane drop in k&n filter, lsd, koni colis,dump tube, axles, MBC, APR FMIC, & spec stg3 clutch.
*12.02 @ 115.27mph* weight (3,050 lb) & 24.5x8.5x15 slicks.
APR Motorsport on 93 pump gas (stg 3+, pistons, rods, intake mani, s4 TB) Z flow IC, drop in k&n filter, lsd, koni colis, APR 3" c/b and cat *no dump tube*, axles, @ 24psi, & spec stg5 clutch.
*12.1 @ 113.66mph* weight (3,050 lb) & 24.5x8.5x15 slicks.
APR Motorsport on 104 octane (stg 3+, pistons, rods, intake mani, s4 TB) Z flow IC, drop in k&n filter, lsd, koni colis, APR 3" c/b and cat *no dump tube*, axles, @ 24psi, & spec stg5 clutch.
*11.92 @ 116.27mph* weight (3,050 lb) & 24.5x8.5x15 slicks.
>>>*{{{And just passed NJ state inspection}}}*


----------



## tosser (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (GiacGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGti* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have pulled on APR 93 equipped cars with full TB exhaust, with just my x+ as my only mod









I STILL DONT KNOW HOW YOU BEAT ME






















**edit 3000 posts!!! lol


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

GIAC X+ all the way. I've spoken to the guys at APR and they've not really been that nice to me, ever. I've called Torque Factory (Jeff Moss's shop) and guess who picks up the phone? Jeff Moss (GIAC CEO IIRC). We spoke for a while. Talked about development and the new X+ chip (this was when X+ was BRAND new). He couldn't have been nicer. And you can get the newest version of X+ for whatever the labor fee of the shop is. So basically you get the new software for no extra cost...just shop labor cost. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my GIAC.


----------



## bnish (Nov 11, 2004)

wow if giac beats apr 93 with a tb i think that explains enough for me.


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

giac


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (Andrew 16v)*

from my experience and from what i have heard, GIAC is the best, and Neuspeed is the worst.....


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_if you are going to include a poll in this you may as well title it "Which 1.8t chip is the most popular" because more users does not any way infer a superior product in any of the many evaluation characteristics that make a chip a chip.
To me this is the same as asking which suspension is the best. 
IT DEPENDS. 
To boil it down to a simple vote is cutting everyone short.
And like suspensions I bet there is a very slim margin of people here who have ever had more than one chip in a car they drove regularly with all other factors being held equal. 
A popularity contest with input from users why they LIKE the chip they bought? sure. But don't call it the what chip to buy thread and don't listen to anyone who says my chip is the best because unless that is followed by quantitative and informed qualitative evidence. 

guess we know why your bone stock now


----------



## o$car (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (steez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steez* »_guess we know why your bone stock now










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







well said!


----------



## uberjerk (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (Andrew 16v)*

Happy Revo User http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (steez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steez* »_
guess we know why your bone stock now









I'm not seeing the connection.
Look, Lou, you are into music. When you get into conversations/debates about artists, would you listen to anyone who had never even heard a track by a specific artist, only heard through the "grapevine" what their style was and had somehow ascertained through that that they didn't like it? 
And on the same note do you listen to people who come up to you and preach about how amazing a certain artist and how they are lifelong fans and all that when you know that this individual has only heard one track that is getting radio airtime from a relatively obscure album?


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_Look, Lou, you are into music. When you get into conversations/debates about artists, would you listen to anyone who had never even heard a track by a specific artist, only heard through the "grapevine" what their style was and had somehow ascertained through that that they didn't like it? 
And on the same note do you listen to people who come up to you and preach about how amazing a certain artist and how they are lifelong fans and all that when you know that this individual has only heard one track that is getting radio airtime from a relatively obscure album?

AC/DC rules all [/discussion]


----------



## tmoney13xx (May 16, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (ROCKnRLR)*

APR chipped here... smooth as butta...
easy to switch programs and vtune is amazing... so yea GIAC X+ might be a little more agressive out of the box... but after tuning my chip with VTune and checking variables with Vag-Com, no doubt my car pulls harder than my buddies GTI with X+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothingspecial (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

I've been on APR for 50k miles now. still runs like it did when I first chipped. 
My thoughts:
Boost spikes and it spikes quick (starts around 2000 - max at 3600)
Boost drops off however around 5500 and on. Boost is inconsistent... e.g. if I were to WOT 8 times consecutively, boost is not the same throughout the runs. I hear this is a common problem with APR. 
The N75 valve helped with the spiking.. helped smooth it out a little. 
I do love the boost though and you can definately feel a difference. If the question of "was it worth it?" was asked... I would say Yes. 
Mods FYI: GHL TB (3 to 2.5), Eurojet FMIC, 007 DV, N75J, 3" CAI.
I am thinking of changing to REVO BT soon, so I can give you a comparison with that later.


----------



## guyvwlax1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (Andrew 16v)*

Giac best chip in the market http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GiacGti (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

giac= biggest power gain on average, backed up by fact. people will bring up other aspects of chips which are very valid points, but if you want the best shear power...which is what many want...its giac all the way. I perosnally have no surging issues or driveaility issues with my setup, and the butt dyno says i make gobs of power with various "closed track" runs against other vehicles to back that up...and hopefully a dyno sheet or 1/4 mile pass to back it up soon as well.


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

APR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Upsolute http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i had it....it stinks


----------



## samiibn (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (Kanye West)*

X+...couple friends have the apr 93 and my car pulls alot harder...not going to lie, VERY aggressive had some surging(untill downpipe) and few times in limp mode(just unplug the battery for a few minutes)...cant change any programs, but its easly upgraded to the handheld device for extra cash...(you need buy apr proframs anyways too) for power... deff. GIAC X+...but for reliablitey, and everything else, cant say cuz i dont kno bout the other chips


----------



## Scrampa1.8T (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (samiibn)*

Bought GIAC chip for my AWD CL used for $200. No surging issues; although limp mode has occured precisely 3 times. Fix to the limp issue was to cycle the key once (restart the vehicle). Boost pressure spikes to 18psi and holds 16psi tapering off towards redline (I'm more concentraded on the road than my gauge during this time so I can't give exact numbers).


----------



## DizzyP1.8t (Nov 20, 2004)

GIAC X+, it was closets dealer and i was very happy with the power, i have hit limp mode a couple times, but what do you expect from the chip that makes the most power


----------



## streettunerz1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

i got Revo'ed last night, and i went home and raced my buddy's 05 WRX with intake, i beat him by 3 cars or so, BTW 01 Golf 1.8 is my whip, yeah so i highly recommend Revo!!!!


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (streettunerz1)*

Very happy GIAC X+ customer here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

go APR, nuff said


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (BigAl03GTI)*

GIAC. check the sig. nuff said


----------



## BAM6I4 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (streettunerz1)*


_Quote »_i got Revo'ed last night, and i went home and raced my buddy's 05 WRX with intake, i beat him by 3 cars or so, BTW 01 Golf 1.8 is my whip, yeah so i highly recommend Revo!!!!

Wow that is saying something, that I might not believe. Maybe there is a big difference between the 05/06's WRX's. Here's why.
My buddy has an 06 WRX, he was running 100oct w/ an open DP. I raced him in my 03 GTI with X+, intake, forge dv, and DP, and we were DEAD even from a 20 roll to....a lot.







Multiple times. And I get my buddies REVO GLI w/ SPS 3 by a car length or two...just stating.

Oh yeah, on topic, are there any REAL DYNO's, made by someone disninterested 3rd party of ALL the different chips, and what difference they made with NO other mods? Just curious because that I would like to see.


----------



## guyvwlax1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (BAM6I4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by guyvwlax1 at 3:14 AM 11-20-2005_


----------



## adidas69 (Aug 14, 2005)

Im still trying to decide which chip to get. Right now it is between giac, apr, and eip. eip is a really good price, giac dealer is closer to me, and apr you can switch programs with your cruise control (does anyone know if the cost extra?). Hard to decide but I think Im leaning towards giac cause I have heard a lot of good things about and the dealer is closer which is big pluse!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (adidas69)*

dealer being close is a HUGE plus if anything goes wrong. GIAC is switchable via the flashloader.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

APR direct port, picked it because it was getting good reviews, the company seemed to be very professional with a lot of experience, and also because there was a dealer close by that could also provide service when needed.
very happy with the chip, it performs like a champ, love every cent I paid, if I had more money I would get a stage 3. 
I have had no problems at all with this chip, highly recommended.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2003_Passat_1.8T (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread ([email protected])*

GIAC is a little bit non-linear but it also lends more power than the closest competitors(ie. APR, REVO, Wett.) therefore it gets my money. You must get used to driving the GIAC chip as opposed to the APR chip.


----------



## ricecopvwdave (Jan 7, 2005)

At the site in my sig, we are both Revo and GIAC dealers.
GIAC does make the most power. Its mid-range isnt as strong as Revo's and it runs really hard in the top end. No tapering off. Its not really that great for turbo life.
There is no upgrade to the GIAC software once you get it. You can get 100oct, but you got to have the switcher to make it worthwhile.
There is no big turbo option yet. GIAC is in development with one. But it comes with the basic kit IIRC. You cannot buy GIAC BT Software without buying the whole kit. That means a better kit, but it hurts the performance market.
Revo is a fantastic software. Its really refined IMO. The car builds alot of low end torque and I can pass people in 6th gear without a issue. Hell, I've beaten ricers without shifting. The SPS system is decent. Donno why anyone would buy anything less than 3. Revo has a second stage which is tuned for full exhaust and GHL CAI. Then you can purchase the BT software without a kit. Not to mention, you get the Free Trial option.
Mine has been Revo'd for 21k+ miles without so much as a hint of a problem. I let it cool off like I am supposed to and all is good. The ONLY problem I had is when I was racing a GT V6 Tiberon. After running and spanking him a few times, we went to 145. This was chip only. At that point the K03 was glowing and the car went to limp home. That was more my fault than Revo.
Anyways, I got Revo because my friend and boss is a Revo dealer and I got it for EXTREMELY cheap. Its a great chip for a daily driven car that sees alot of traffic.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: The Official 1.8T "What Chip To Buy" Thread (bhb399mm)*

apr for stock set-up. reliability is rock solid, and i receive excellent support from my local dealer ecs tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
upgraded turbo is european performance labs. again, reliability and support. knowledge is far superior of other tuners with the me7. 


_Modified by V84LNCH at 5:44 PM 11-20-2005_


----------



## TurboWraith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_bump.... anymore before i lock it up tomorrow AM?


ummm.... giac rules, apr drools!!








kidding...







pretty much anything you pick is going to 'work'. from what ive read any of the top 4 or 5 work very well. each software has its own personality, some are smooth, some are powerful. what would be best is to actually test drive each. but sometimes thats not possible. bottom line is, anything you pic is going to be a gain over stock levels, and that makes everyone


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (TurboWraith)*

thanks for all your info guys and girls. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

